# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  #8598 taz, Λυκαβηττός

## Winner

Ο κόμβος taz έχει ανέβει εδώ και αρκετό καιρό με 2 bb (το ένα τρέχει ήδη με thista #884) και 1 ap.

Το 2ο είναι ελεύθερο και περιμένει link.
Ο κόμβος έχει πολύ καλή οπτική επαφή καθότι είναι ψηλά.

Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας το γράψει εδώ ή ας στείλε pm να κανονίσουμε μια δοκιμή.

----------


## spyros_28

Τωρα το θυμηθηκες?

----------


## marius

> Ο κόμβος taz έχει ανέβει εδώ και αρκετό καιρό με 2 bb (το ένα τρέχει ήδη με thista #884) και 1 ap.
> 
> Το 2ο είναι ελεύθερο και περιμένει link.
> Ο κόμβος έχει πολύ καλή οπτική επαφή καθότι είναι ψηλά.
> 
> Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας το γράψει εδώ ή ας στείλε pm να κανονίσουμε μια δοκιμή.


Απότι ξέρω ο karsudan#9091 έχει ελεύθερο IF και είναι μόλις 500 μέτρα μακριά

----------


## senius

Για δες λίγο με Chrisov (#12992).

----------


## Winner

> Τωρα το θυμηθηκες?


Ε τι να κάνω κι εγώ; Ότι μπορώ...  ::  
Το σπίτι εκεί είναι του ξαδέρφου μου.

----------


## spyros_28

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από spyros_28
> 
> Τωρα το θυμηθηκες?
> 
> 
> Ε τι να κάνω κι εγώ; Ότι μπορώ...  
> Το σπίτι εκεί είναι του ξαδέρφου μου.


Το κοιταξες να δεις μηπως υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα με αυτη την πλευρα που σκαναριζομασταν παλια? Εγω δεν ειχα καποιο προβλημα γιατι το δευτερο πιατο το εχω συνδεσει τελικα με αλλον.

----------


## Winner

[quote=spyros_28]


> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από "spyros_28":2l2mrrvi
> 
> Τωρα το θυμηθηκες?
> 
> 
> Ε τι να κάνω κι εγώ; Ότι μπορώ...  
> Το σπίτι εκεί είναι του ξαδέρφου μου.


Το κοιταξες να δεις μηπως υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα με αυτη την πλευρα που σκαναριζομασταν παλια? Εγω δεν ειχα καποιο προβλημα γιατι το δευτερο πιατο το εχω συνδεσει τελικα με αλλον.[/quote:2l2mrrvi]

Πάλι θα τα λέμε; Δεν θυμάσαι;
Το είχα συνδέσει το ίδιο πιάτο στο άλλο link με τον thista και έπαιζε κανονικά.
Ίσως δεν μπορούσαμε να βγάλουμε link για άλλο λόγο. Τί να πω...

----------


## acoul

το συγκεκριμένο λινκ έχει λογοδοθεί.

----------


## Winner

Θα κάνουμε μια απόπειρα να γυρίσουμε τα δύο link προς bella και keyman (λογικά θα φύγει από τον thista που είναι τώρα ή θα μπει κι αυτό σαν τρίτο).

Ο keyman έπιασε το interface που βαράει στον αέρα (περίπου προς τη μεριά του), ενώ εκκρεμμεί μια στόχευση για να δούμε πόσα θα πιάσει.
Με bella μένει να κανονιστεί δοκιμή μόλις πάω από εκεί (λογικά θα παίξει είναι πολύ κοντά).

Μου έχουν στείλει αρκετοί για link από εκεί, αλλά δυστυχώς προς το παρόν υπάρχουν μόνο 2 (άντε να γίνουν 3 το πολύ) interfaces.
Ας δούμε πως θα πάνε αυτά και βλέπουμε.

----------


## m0rales

υπαρχει ελευθερο ιf στον κομβο 7028 ειναι φιλος μου και μαλλον βγαινει χωρις πολλα πολλα

----------

